

Google algorithm updates don't appear to be filtering feeder sites ...? - alorentz

We, MarketingProfs, are a major online publisher of how-to marketing information, and our content is highly scraped and/or pulled from our excerpt based RSS feeds.  The feeder sites are outranking us in all searches for our content, and our content is often omitted from results as duplicate.  The most recent Google Algorithm updates were made to address this type of problem, however, I have seen no changes to SERPs for our content.  The top listings are all sites that scrape or post excerpts of our content.  We used to be very well listed, but recent algorithm updates appear to have really impacted our rankings, or we've been penalized for something (wild guess).  This is very similar to the problem experienced at StackOverflow, but they were able to resolve this by working with Matt Cutts to address.  I've posted a couple times on Matts blog, in response to the recent algo update a couple weeks ago, but my comments are not being approved, "Awaiting moderation..".<p>For example, I commented: "It would be great if this algo change filtered out the sites copying content, but I have yet to see any changes to results. For example, this is a search for a specific line in one of our articles (http://goo.gl/2TP3a), however all the sites that have either pulled an excerpt from our feed, or scraped the content, dominate the results, and we are last result on page 2."<p>Almost all our content/pages have experienced this type of ranking drop, superseded by feeder sites with little to no original content, and I've been unable to identify the cause.  In any case, I'm just putting this out here to see if anyone else has similar trouble.  Thanks!
======
alorentz
Here are a couple example searches:

1\. A search for exact line of our content. We are omitted as duplicate for
our own article: <http://goo.gl/HlpDX>, and the site the republished our
article is #1.

2\. Different article, we are last listing, below sites that copied content:
<http://goo.gl/Lhs5X>

3\. <http://goo.gl/2zAjC>, same as #1, we are superseded by site with little
to no original content, for our own content.

and so on for almost all our content ...

It seems as if our site has been devalued (for lack of a better word) for some
reason.

------
alorentz
Also, to add, Google News picks up new content on our site within a few
minutes, and our new content is still indexed relatively quickly (within an
hour of publishing), however, SERPs for our content have plummeted.

We are a highly reputable site, with over 380,000 members, and over 170,000
pages indexed. <http://goo.gl/IYgrx>, and this drop in Google traffic is
perplexing. Any feedback appreciated.

Thanks.

~~~
alorentz
Well, we did have 170,000 pages indexed yesterday, but 23,000 today. Something
is screwy in Google land!

